# Weekend project completed



## Deanoside (Jan 15, 2018)

I finally got around to building the entertainment center/shelf the wife wanted for our room. It turned out nice considering that wood is old 2×4 concrete form lumber I got from the yard I work out of. The main thing is she is pleased lol.

The set consist of two night stands and the shelf. 

What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 15, 2018)

I like it. Very well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2018)

Those came out great!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 15, 2018)

Think you are a machine, the way you put things out! These look really good. Amazing what you can build with available lumber. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 15, 2018)

Repurposing wood is always good! Nice job, well done.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deanoside (Jan 15, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Repurposing wood is always good! Nice job, well done.


It is nice to reuse but in my case it' more of a being broke thing right now lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh Heck Yeah! Those are nice

And I love the S&W posters!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 16, 2018)

Deanoside said:


> It is nice to reuse but in my case it' more of a being broke thing right now lol


Necessity is the mother off all invention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 16, 2018)

I like the table, well done and the color is cool. jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 21, 2018)

Very Neat Style Dean!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

